# Hair Growth Cycle for Leg Waxing?



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2009)

How can I learn what my hair growth cycle is? I want to make sure to get waxed at the peak time, lol!

also, I've noticed that in each hair, I have another, shorter hair growing - 2 hairs per folicle. This doesn't seem normal! Is it?


----------



## Ozee (Jun 5, 2009)

I get that multi hair thing happening too!

wheres bec she should be able to tell us!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2009)

i was wondering that too! she went to get tea and never returned, lol!


----------



## Ozee (Jun 5, 2009)

maybe its a very big cup? lol


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL.... I've seen 3 per pore... I'm a mutant!!




I didn't even know there was a cycle.... I just yank them out when they get long enough for the epilator to grab.... I've done the home waxing before...

So don't you have to let them grow back out long enough for the wax to work before the next session? and if so aren't you looking pretty fuzzy by then? lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2009)

I find with waxing, some of the hair has never grown back, so as a general rule I look less fuzzy than normal, hehe..

plus I'm single. No one gets to see how fuzzy I am so it's no drama


----------



## Ozee (Jun 6, 2009)

thats not true Rosie! im sure your constantly getting checked out so beware the fuzzies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2009)

lol, if they don't love me with fuzz, they're not worth my time!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol !!

I think it's because wax (as well as the electric epilators, and the tweezers) remove hair entirely, instead of removing the part on the surface of the skin like shaving, and i forgot why but after a while, hair simply doesn't grow back.

What's funny is i tried the electric torture machine once, and still nowadays i have clean patches on my legs where hair has never grown back.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2009)

Aude, I'm the same! but epilating doesnt give a nice smooth finish, and it takes too long, so I prefer waxing as a general rule


----------



## Ozee (Jun 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what's funny is i tried the electric torture machine once 
lmao!


----------



## JessicaStrau (Nov 14, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. I found this, may help, may not. Hair growth occurs in 3 distinct phases: growth, regression and resting.Â  During the growth cycle the hair literally grows and gets longer and the root is surrounded by many blood vessels. This is the best time to try to "kill" the hair. The second growth cycle is called the regression phase where the hair is present but has stopped growing, this occurs with repeated treatments.Â  Since this hair is already â€œdyingâ€ and is not being nourished by blood vessels surrounding the root, it cannot be â€œkilled.â€Â  This hair will eventually fall out on its own but stays imbedded for a while to give the body a little extra protection. The final growth cycle is call the resting phase where there is no hair present at all and put simpy this represents an unborn hair, which means that follicle has not been "killed".Â  This hair cannot be killed until it begins to grow.


----------

